# Swiss Quiche-tnt



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2011)

Beat 4 eggs with1-1/2 cups  of cream, add 2 cups of Gruyere cheese grated. Add 1 tea salt and set aside. Fry 1/4 lb of bacon til crisp, crumble and set aside. Melt 1/2 cup butter in same skillet. Add 2 med onions thinly sliced.as well 2 leeks thin sliced. Saute leeks and onions til golden brown. Remove from heat and add2 tea. chives,2-tea. of marjoram, 2 tea fresh chopped parsley and your bacon combine with the 4 lg.eggs and pour into a 9 in. pastry shell. Bake at 400 about 40 min or til knife inserted in center comes our clean.
enjoy
kades


----------

